# I don't have a clue how to trim the pom pom on the tail...



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So this is how Carley looks most the time. She was not just brushed and fluffed for a photo... I think her tail needs some help. Begging Fluffyspoo for a video.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man lol yes that needs some shaping! Tails aren't my strong point, but I'll see what I can do!

PS. She's very cute


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL I love you Fluffyspoo!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The first thing I would do before shaping it is to shave less of the base, to see a line of how much you should shave, put her tail down against her rump and only shave to where the bottom of the anus is. With how well and proud she holds her tail I'd love to see a nice big pom on that tail!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks fluffyspoo ! I will try that. 

What makes Carley pretty is how she moves, she is one happy and proud dog, she has the "Poodle Thing" down... lol If one of your guys had her, she would be so pretty with a great clip. I do the best I can, but it is not that good. If anyone else has any ideals, please speak up.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Agreed w/ Fluffyspoos on the shave length.

The way I do it is not to think round, which is probably confusing, lol. But I think "tissue box" first, a cube. I trim the excess off the end first by sliding the tail bone (and hair) through my hand and cutting that off flat. We used to be taught to twist it tightly, but that tends to make it pointy at the end. You can twist a little bit or not twist at all depending on the look you want.

Then I comb to the right side and trim that, then comb to the left, trim that, comb down, comb up, same.

Then take the tail by as small a lock at the tip as ou can and hold it up the way she normally holds it, fluff it all outward and round the bottom, and take off any of your tissue boxes edges that you can see. And it's round!

It takes practice, of course. No one ever taught me how to do it beyond just hacking the end off and leaving an ugly palm tree, so I had to make up a way myself.

I do terrier carrot tails in the exact same way, just much, much shorter, sharper and carrotier.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Pom Pom*

Ok this is not so hard. There's too much of the tail shaved off. When you shave the base of the tail, don't take off so much. It will take a while for the rest of the coat to grow in on the tail but only shave about 1 1/2-2 inches at the base of the tail.
Then once it grows out you brush all the tail hair toward the end, grab the fur and twist then cut it near the end of the tail. You then hold the tip gently and fluff out the fur. Trim the edges to get a circle.
My dog has a fairly long tail so her's looks like a feather duster instead of a pom-pom which I think is really cute.
I hope this helps!:angel2:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I brought this thread up again to show you Carley's new and improved tail... but I can't get the photo to upload. Any ideal what is going on? It looks so much better, I wish I could show it to you...lol


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Ive always had to upload pics as an "attachment" and not a photo.

Click on the paperclip icon, not the mountain w/ sun icon.


----------

